# Crate Training Setback?



## jdleggans (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm afraid I have a problem on my hands. My Shih Tzu is almost five months old, and has been doing GREAT with the housebreaking. I've been crating her overnight and when I'm gone during the day, and she had not had an accident in her crate since the first week I brought her home... Until now. About two weeks ago, I slept through my alarm to take her out in the middle of the night, and she ended up urinating in her crate. I realize it was totally my fault, and I felt horrible that she wet herself trying to hold it for so long. Anyway, since that day, there have been four or five other (urine) accidents in her crate - despite the fact that I have been taking her out to potty at least every four hours (if not sooner). I'm afraid I set her back in her training when she had that accident overnight two weeks ago. I have seen on other posts that it is not uncommon for puppies to have potty training setbacks around five months of age. Is it possible that this is just an age-related setback? Or is it likely that I have caused a setback, and that she now thinks its ok to potty in her bed? And if so, how do I undo the damage? I feel like a bad mom for even putting her in this position.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Just keep the number of successful eliminations high, and the number of unattended accidents low. If that means taking her out ever 3.75 hours, do that for as long as you can.

Don't be too turned off by the accidents...they are to be expected, and you're trying. You will succeed. One day it will just click and this frustration will seem a minor speed bump in it all. YOU ARE NOT A BAD MOM! 

How have you been cleaning the crate after the accidents?


----------



## jdleggans (Jan 26, 2008)

Curbside, thanks for the encouraging words! It is just so frustrating, because I have been trying so hard to "do everything right" and then one slip-up and bam!, its back to square one (or so it seems...)

Yes, I have been cleaning the crate with Clorox bleach wipes after each urination, then wiping the crate out with a wet paper towel so that no bleach residue remains. Should I be doing something else to get the smell out? Do you think she is still smelling the urine in her crate?


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

Are you taking up water a few (usually about 2 hours does thr trick) before bedtime? Does she cry before she has an accident or do you just discover it?

The typical recommendation is to use an enzyme cleaner to clean up any accidents and remove any odor. I am not sure if bleach alone would do it or not. The brand that I have used in the past is Nature's Miracle.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

It's not uncommon for young dogs to go through some regression in training, so that could be the reason for it. It's also not uncommon for young females to get UTI's, and though nothing the owners have done, it just happens sometimes. Not a bad idea to get that checked out to rule out the possibility. 

Hope things improve soon.


----------



## jdleggans (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, I try to limit her water intake in the evening, and then take it away completely an hour or so before she goes to bed. But I will start taking it from her sooner!

She does not whimper or anything before the accidents. I just come over to her crate and discover them. She is pretty good about barking when she needs to go "number two" (I call it her "urgent yipping"), but gives me no warning whatsoever with the urination. 

I will also keep an eye on her and get her checked for a UTI. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------

